# good website put plainly



## lalaland (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi all, I found this website which some of you may have already seen before, but i found the way the writer explains things to be very down to earth and practical. http://www.anxietynomore.co.uk/deperson ... ation.html

It's not a magic cure by any means but it's insightful and written by someone who's experienced all this and has recovered.

God bless


----------

